# Date Chef



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Does that guy on the top of the page in the date banner bug anyone else but me? If he's a chef, I'm Escoffier! I hate it when they use models as chefs. The little "poof" of hair sticking out from under the toque is always a dead giveaway.

Nicko- that's not you, is it?!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

:


----------



## wambly (Jul 22, 2000)

I bet you just love the Bragard/Chef Wear/etc. sales catalogues UniChef


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

because he has a poof does that make him one (heheh)


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Dead on, Unichef!! The banner boy is far to pretty to really be a chef, just like the guys in the Bragard catalogue.


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

He looks like he belongs in the FOH.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

you are right, he does look like charlie brown with a toque on.

ok - definately not a chef - the will o wisp hair laden with golden staph ready to fall in food is a "Aye", however, the almost smartarse look, ready to deliver a ego smashing statement could almost fool.

I shall leave it up to your judgement eh?.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey Unichef, you bring up an interesting point about the use of models. First of all for the record, it is not me. Anyone who knows me could tell you that if it were me there would be a heavy 5 o'clock shadow and then some. This guy looks like if he touched a hot saute pan he would take off screaming.









The point I would like to bring up though is that it is interesting that many do not find this ad appealing. The Date council is trying to promote the use of California Dates among chefs, and I would guess that they have no idea that their banner ad was actually bothering some chefs. If you ask me they would of been much better of if they could of used a celebrity chef.

Just some thoughts.

[This message has been edited by Nicko (edited 11-20-2000).]


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Maybe we can create a page... bash the date chef guy!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I find most talented chefs to be quite attractive and feel that it's far better to use actual chefs to do advertising for industry products. The talent and knowledge comes thru. Am I alone people?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

You guys are harsh....who knows he may be a perfectly decent date.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Omg, Give me a break!!!!







LOL
cc


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I like the pinata idea!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Maryeo, You are right,and you are funny!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

And the ironic thing is that the model probably cost more to hire than most chefs would expect for the same job!


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm really not impressed by seeing chef's photos. Show me the food. I would be more likely to click on a banner if I saw what looked like an interesting/new idea or menu item.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Hey I go for the cutie over dark brown oval animal offal look alikes anyday.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

heheh, you ppl crack me up - transcontinental english variations, vis a vis

poofter 
// noun Colloquial (sometimes derogatory) a male homosexual. Also, poof. [POOF + -t- + -ER1]
Usage: This is one of the small group of words which when used within a community have no derogatory overtones, but when used by outsiders often have such connotations.

heheh


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Oh come on lay off the date guy. He's prettier than Bobby Flay... Food TV are you listening?


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

i do believe he has gone, left the building in shame.


----------

